# [gelöst] Videowiedergabe spinnt und friert Rechner ein

## sprittwicht

Hallo!

Ratloser geht's nimmer. Hab mir eine Sparkle 9600 GT Cool-Pipe samt frischem Netzteil gegönnt, nun schmiert der Rechner (vorher _sau_stabil) permanent bei Quake 4 ab. Und zwar nicht bei besonders hoher Last, sondern meist schon während dem Ladebildschirm einer Map.

Hatte vorher kurz eine 9600 GT von MSI drin, da ist er auch schonmal beim Laden einer Map abgeschmiert. Hab mir da aber nichts bei gedacht, Reset und gut, danach ging's auch wieder.

Davor hatte ich lange eine GeForce 7600 GS drin, und damit null Probleme.

Was mit noch aufgefallen ist (sowohl bei der MSI als auch bei der Sparkle): 2D ist irgendwie langsamer geworden. Nicht dramatisch, aber es fällt halt auf, dass dieser KDE Ausgraueffekt beim Beenden einer Sitzung langsamer ist, oder das Hin- und Hergeschubse des LiquidWeather-Plugins, wenn es sich neue Wetterdaten geholt hat.

Ist die 9600 GT generell bei 2D lahmer als die 7600 GS? Hat man bei Nvidia die 2D-Beschleunigung über Bord geworfen und lässt das ebenfalls von den 3D-Rendereinheiten übernehmen (meine gehört zu haben, dass das bei neueren Atis der Fall ist)?

Was aber viel schlimmer ist: Wieso schmiert das jetzt bei mir ab? Gibt's irgendwelche bekannten Probleme mit der 9600-Serie oder mit den Linuxtreibern? Hab folgende Versionen probiert, ohne Unterschiede: 173.14.09 (amd64), 173.14.12 (~amd64) und 177.70 (masked).

Ein Hitzeproblem dürfte es nicht sein, GPU wird laut nvidia-settings unter Last (zwei parallele glxgears) nur um die 70 Grad warm, Gehäuse ist auch noch geöffnet und hinten sind genug Lüfter, die die Hitze abtransportieren.

Netzteil müsste auch reichen (Be Quiet BQT-E5 450W mit max. 25 und 18 Ampere auf den 12V-Schienen).

Könnte es am Mainboard liegen? Das Asrock 939Dual-SATA2 hat nur einen PCIE-1.0a-Slot. Laut englischer Wikipedia sind PCIE-2.0-Karten zwar abwärtskompatibel zu 1.1 und 1.0, aber nicht notwendigerweise zu 1.0a.

Nur hätte ich dann erwartet dass ich überhaupt kein Bild kriege, aber sowas komisches wie jetzt? Willkürliche Abstürze in Quake 4? Beim Ladebildschirm??

Ich bin ratlos, hat jemand nen Tip für mich?

Ach ja, in /var/log/messages gibt's keine weiteren Infos, das System friert komplett ein und ist auch per sysrq zu keinem weichen Neustart zu überreden.

EDIT: Titel geändert, da die Grafikkarte wohl nicht Schuld war, siehe Postings weiter untenLast edited by sprittwicht on Mon Sep 22, 2008 1:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

NVidia ist bekannt für seine schlechten Treiber - besonders wenn man sie mit KDE4 "belastet" (siehe hier oder hier). Nach meiner Erfahrung laufen besonders die "schnellen" Karten besonders langsam.

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Ein Hitzeproblem dürfte es nicht sein, GPU wird laut nvidia-settings unter Last (zwei parallele glxgears) nur um die 70 Grad warm

 

Ui - 70 Grad finde ich schon ziemlich viel. Temperatur-Probleme würde ich da nicht mehr ausschließen...

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## sprittwicht

Nö, die 70 Grad sind für diesen passiv gekühlten Brocken schon ok, decken sich auch mit diversen Internetbewertungen dieser Karte. Abgesehen davon zeigt nvidia-settings einen "Slowdown Threshold" von 105 Grad, 70 Grad dürften also ziemlich unbedenklich sein.

Kurzes Update: Scheint irgendein Treiberproblem zu sein. Was den Rechner nämlich auch in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickt, sind simple Videos. Sprich normales Arbeiten bereitet null Probleme, aber sobald ich ein Video starte ist Exitus angesagt. Bei MPEG2-Videos hängt er sich zwar nicht auf, dafür spielt er immer nur eine halbe Sekunde und bleibt dann stehen. Springt man dann von Hand an eine andere Stelle: halbe Sekunde, Stop.

Alles unter 2.6.25 x86_64 gentoo-sources. Unter 2.6.26 x86 vanilla-sources gibt's keine Videoprobleme.   :Shocked: 

Probier jetzt nochmal ein paar Kernel-/Treiberkombinationen, hab keinen Bock diese Karte auch zurückzuschicken...

----------

## sprittwicht

Also jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr weiter.

Hab nun wieder die alte Grafikkarte drin... Und die Abstürze bleiben! Insbesondere die Videowiedergabe mit Mplayer spinnt völlig. Mal geht's ne zeitlang gut, dann nicht, dann spielt er nur ne Sekunde und bleibt stehen, oder er spielt das Video mit einer Affengeschwindigkeit, dann bleibt er wieder hängen, und irgendwann friert er den Rechner wieder komplett ein.

WAS IST HIER LOS???

Das einzige was sich hier an der Hardware geändert hat ist eine Netzwerkkarte (Intel Pro 1000 PT getauscht durch Pro 1000 GT), also das gleiche Modell von PCIE auf PCI gewechselt, weil sonst kein Platz für die neue Grafikkarte war.

Kommt die Netzwerkkarte der Grafikkarte in die Quere, wenn Videos abgespielt werden oder ich ein Spiel starte? Sonstiger Desktopbetrieb null Probleme.

 :Question: 

----------

## Evildad

Kannst Du ja mal testen.

Nimm doch einfach mal die Netzwerkkarte raus und spiel ne Runde.

Oder in nen anderen freien Port stecken.

----------

## sprittwicht

Ja, die Lösung war ja nach dem letzten Posting eigentlich vorgegeben.  :Smile: 

Oh Mann, was für ein Kampf. Es läuft jetzt sowohl mit der PCI- als auch mit der PCIE-Karte. Der große Miesepeter im Bunde war (mal wieder) die Soundkarte. Die Soundblaster Live hat mir mit ihren legendären Interrupt-Problemen bisher noch in jedem Rechner Schwierigkeiten gemacht, früher oder später musste es ja auch diesen hier treffen...

Kurzum: Soundkarte umgesteckt und zack, schnellerer Netzwerkboot, keine sporadisch auftretenden Fehlermeldungen beim Booten, Videos und Spiele laufen und laufen und laufen.

Mann Mann, da macht man sich immer über die Standardtips lustig (Karten umstecken, Stecker prüfen, ...), und dann führen die tatsächlich mal zum Ziel.  :Very Happy: 

PS: Was jetzt noch etwas seltsam ist, und tatsächlich nur mit der neuen Grafikkarte auftritt: Nach dem Starten von Quake ruckelt's erstmal eine halbe Minute oder so. Entweder in den ersten beiden der 3 Vorspänne (das Id-Gewaber und die tolle Krähe von Raven), oder wenn man die abbricht noch einen Moment im Menü. Niedrige Framerate, hakelige Maus und das Bild flackert gelegentlich schwarz. Hat das noch jemand bei Quake 4? (Bei Doom 3 macht der gleiche Vorspann keine Zicken)

Ist mir aber auch egal, er berappelt sich ja und scheint ansonsten stabil zu laufen...

----------

## Evildad

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Mann Mann, da macht man sich immer über die Standardtips lustig (Karten umstecken, Stecker prüfen, ...), und dann führen die tatsächlich mal zum Ziel. 

 

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, aber ist doch prima dass es jetzt funktioniert.

Zu Deinem anderen Problem hab ich leider keinen Rat   :Very Happy: 

----------

